# LDAP Query in Active Directory - Searching



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know the best way to search for users in Active Directory (2008) with the attribute "control access through NPS Network Policy" set too deny?

I've tried to put together an LDAP query but can't find the relevant attribute to put in, and i'm crap at LDAP query's!

Any help would be great guys.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## lindsaypalicos (Dec 13, 2012)

You can have two options for this ..
1st. You can refer these link hope it can help you out.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc772123(v=ws.10).aspx

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc731220(v=ws.10).aspx

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/cc135979.aspx#S8

@nd you can go for a free ware third party tool that allow you to just enter a query and get your specified result.


----------



## lindsaypalicos (Dec 13, 2012)

You can have two options for this ..
1st. You can refer these link hope it can help you out.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc772123(v=ws.10).aspx

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc731220(v=ws.10).aspx

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/cc135979.aspx#S8

2nd. You can go for a free ware third party tool that allow you to just enter a query and get your specified result.


----------

